# 28 hours in Athens after overnight flight



## alliebrian (May 9, 2008)

Okay, I have 28 hours in Athens after flying overnight for 11 hours non-stop.  What is the best way to see the most and what do I need to see?  Keep in mind I have four (probably tired and cranky) teens with me (18-20 years old).  Thanks!


----------



## ailin (May 9, 2008)

The Parthenon is a must see.  Then if you have time/energy, then the National Archaeological Museum, especially since the Heraklion Archaeological Museum is currently either closed or only partially open during renovations.  We only had 21 hours in Athens (but we arrived at night so at least had a good night's sleep) and missed the National Museum since we were going to the one in Heraklion.

We stayed at the Sofitel right next to the airport and found it very convenient.  We didn't have to lug our luggage into the city and the metro is right next door for a quick and easy trip into Athens.  The rooms are quite nice as well, though it's a little pricey.


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2008)

I agree with ailin.  The airport is an expensive cab ride to the city center, so ride the Metro to Omonia (I think) station. The ticket agents speak enough English to help. There are archaeological digs right in the walls of the station, then you can either hike or ride Metro (a different line) like one stop to the Archaeological Museum. Then take a taxi as close as possible to the acropolis-the road only goes about half way up. After you've seen as much as you want there, walk downhill to the Plaka (old market) area below the acropolis for eats- good red grape squeezin's or retsina. 

I may catch flack from others, but I feel that once you've seen those places, the rest of Athens is just a bunch of big blocky government buildings.

Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (May 11, 2008)

I agree on Athens.  The ancient ruins are magnificent, Plaka is OK, but there is not much to the rest of the city.  One day there is sufficient.


----------



## hibbeln (May 16, 2008)

Once upon a time, a long long time ago, my brother and I were backpacking through Europe and spent 8 days (!) in Athens (it was a goof - we were meeting a friend there and got our dates wrong.....by a week!).   So speaking for that age group, what we loved were....

The Acropolis!  Very neat, but don't be surprised if it doesn't take your teens long to "see it and be done".
When you're up there, look around and you will see other ruins down the hillside that I specifically remember we thought were "way better!"  So wander around and check out the ruins that catch your eye.
Let the teens loose in the Plaka to wander the souvenir shops.  Sit yourself down and put your feet up.
OK, I'm going to be blasted for this, but at 19 and 21 we thought the Archeological Museum was boooooorrrrring!  :zzz:    Literally, we still laugh about it to this day.  There is just so much STUFF in there, it's overwhelming.  We laughed about how you went into one huge room, and there were 3 million pots exactly the same, all with one piece broken out of them....then on to the next room where there were 2 million statues of the same god all in various sizes.......OK, the room with 78,000 statues of men with priapisms gave us a giggle, but beyond that........I know, I know, it's terrible, but the truth is your teens may be little interested.  They'd probably enjoying tromping through ruins better.
Taking the funicular up the Hill that starts with an "L" (Lykvaitos??) would be good if it tickles their fancy.

If they're cranky, give them a map, make sure they know where the hotel is, and let them go!


----------

